# PS3 or Xbox



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

Im swinging towards the PS3 because :-

Live is free
Wireless is free
Its black (Iknow the elite xbox is also)


The kids have an xbox 360 but i dont get a look in so i want my own console but im stuck :thumb:


----------



## xyber (Jan 4, 2008)

PS3 allday, wireless, bluetooth, blu-ray, dvd upscaling, more powerful, looks better, quieter, less prone to faults, can run an alternative operating system if you want, like windows and linux, you can fit a huge hardrive on them relativly cheaply as they are just SATA laptop drives, the list goes on

Ive had both and the PS3 is alot better, I had my xbox for 3 months, 

1st one died after 1 month
2nd was faulty after not that long
3rd was dead straight out of the box

I got a full refund and preordered a PS3 and ive not had a single problem over the few years ive had it and it gets used all the time


----------



## edition_25 (Oct 7, 2007)

i hate the ps3 with a pasion! i think the online facilities are crap, where as the 360 have put some effort into there machine. i mean, ok, it has faults...but the ps3 has them too. you pay for what you get realy, and you can tell that buy the price difference. 

360 all the way!


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Depends which one has the most functionality and games that you want to play.

There is no single answer. If there are Xbox only games than you want to play but don't care about Blu-Ray or some PS3 exclusives then go Xbox, if you want Blu-Ray and some PS3 exclusives, get the PS3.

The Xbox build quality issues are more or less gone if you buy new, and the hard drive can be updated.


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

I play COD5 online every day :thumb:


----------



## BestGear (Mar 25, 2008)

forget them both, just buy some beer.:lol:


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

edition_25 said:


> i hate the ps3 with a pasion! i think the online facilities are crap, where as the 360 have put some effort into there machine. i mean, ok, it has faults...but the ps3 has them too. you pay for what you get realy, and you can tell that buy the price difference.
> 
> 360 all the way!


Aren't PS3 more expensive?


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

BestGear said:


> forget them both, just buy some beer.:lol:


:lol:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

360 for me.

you pay 52 pence a week for a better online experience.most of the multi console games dont look any better on the ps3 (some actually look worse ) ,the ps3 sucks down electricity like no ones business,the ps3 is not an invincible machine which never breaks down (dont be fooled into thinking its bomb proof) as i had mine for 11 months (it was an import) and the bloody laser conked out (after VERY little use i might add) and i sold it for a standalone blu ray player.the pads are terribly cheap feeling,and the rumble isnt as good as the 360`s,the device itself is an awkward shape so if you need to stack it its either way to heavy to put on top or the domed roof of it wont allow anything esle to be put on it.

if you want a games console thats basically just for playing games i would say 360,if you want a console thats a jack of all and a master of none then get a ps3.just my opinion.one of the biggest factors is do you have any friends with ps3s or 360s ? i find that which ever console has the most friend owners is the one to go for,noting worse than getting online gaming ruined by a load of random tools from around the globe.and lastly but not least,if you want a blu ray player,get a sony bds350:thumb:


----------



## edition_25 (Oct 7, 2007)

wrx man said:


> Aren't PS3 more expensive?


yea, thats what im saying. if your paying all that money for a machine you would expect it to come with things like blue ray and all that. but i personaly dont think its worth it.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

xyber said:


> PS3 allday, wireless, bluetooth, blu-ray, dvd upscaling, more powerful, looks better, quieter, less prone to faults, can run an alternative operating system if you want, like windows and linux, you can fit a huge hardrive on them relativly cheaply as they are just SATA laptop drives, the list goes on


Echoed :thumb:


----------



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

both have got issues mate - Microsoft are VERY good when sorting them out, not sure about sony. 

online with the 360 is great - infact, its normally the best part of the game. 

as other poster have said, the ps3 online is not so good. 

what have you mate got? if they are all running the ps3, then get that so you can hook up online


----------



## Nathman (Jun 3, 2007)

I have both machines and I have to say if I had to get rid of one, it would be the PS3. I know you have to pay for it, but I find the online facilities on the Xbox far more user friendly and the gamerscore/achievement system is genius, plus the majority of my friends who own a console, have an Xbox, so online gaming is a lot more sociable for me.

I only really use the PS3 for Blu-ray playback, but when I do go to play a game on it, it seems to be always requiring a software update, which always takes forever to download, if it downloads at all, then ages to install and won't let you play any games until the update has been applied! I am sure this is only the case as I use it so infrequently, but amazingly frustrating all the same.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Any of the games i have used dont require you to pay for anything??


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Custom Detailers said:


> Any of the games i have used dont require you to pay for anything??


Whats that referring to? The cost of Live?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

ps3 deffinately, and you can get gran turismo 5 for it when it finally comes out:driver:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

fiestadetailer said:


> ps3 deffinately, and you can get gran turismo 5 for it when it finally comes out:driver:


its going to have to be a ****e sight better than prologue.i was bored to tears after a day or two.turismos have been going downhill since they released 3 imho.


----------



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

fiestadetailer said:


> ps3 deffinately, and you can get gran turismo 5 for it when it finally comes out:driver:


why wait when you can play Forza 2 right now ??!!


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

fiestadetailer said:


> ps3 deffinately, and you can get gran turismo 5 for it when it finally comes out:driver:


And what about all the mugs that basically paid full price for the demo/cut down version of the full game? Do they get a discount?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

richjohnhughes said:


> why wait when you can play Forza 2 right now ??!!


never tried any forza games -only gran turismo 3 & 4 on the ps2


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

jamest said:


> Whats that referring to? The cost of Live?


Ignore me its me being thick!! lmao


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

I have friends that have both really.

I only play online games really.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

jamest said:


> And what about all the mugs that basically paid full price for the demo/cut down version of the full game? Do they get a discount?


why should we ? i knew it was a demo before i bought it,i knew i would have to start from the scratch when the full game got released.it not like they sold it under the pretence that it was a full game.dont get me wrong,i wont be playing five because i dont think i would own another ps3,and prologue was a shadow of gt 2,but everyone was aware it was a demo when they bought it.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

silverback said:


> why should we ? i knew it was a demo before i bought it,i knew i would have to start from the scratch when the full game got released.it not like they sold it under the pretence that it was a full game.dont get me wrong,i wont be playing five because i dont think i would own another ps3,and prologue was a shadow of gt 2,but everyone was aware it was a demo when they bought it.


My point is that it shouldn't of been sold, it should of been given away free as a download, or at least at a reduced price (correct me if I am wrong, but I believe it was sold at the normal price as opposed to reduced).


----------



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

definately got to be a ps3 playstation hold the rights for so many better games aswell, althought xbox do have some good ones, but still on the whole a ps3


----------



## ukimportz (Mar 23, 2007)

jasonbarnes said:


> definately got to be a ps3 playstation hold the rights for so many better games aswell, althought xbox do have some good ones, but still on the whole a ps3


such as?


----------



## Original Poster (Apr 28, 2008)

PS3 time and time again,

I bought an Xbox 360 got bored of it, and bought a PS3, best thing I have ever done!

RE who said online on PS3 is crap? im amazed! What is it you dont like about it?


----------



## Original Poster (Apr 28, 2008)

ukimportz said:


> such as?


Resident Evil, Silent Hill, Gran Turismo, SOCOM to name a few!

May be wrong but im pretty sure they are all PS3 exclusives


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

Xbox all day long...

And I bought a PS3 a couple of days after the launch in Japan...(Paid £800 at the time)

Got alot of playing time at the start but the games and the lack of good playable games is a poor show...

PS3 is technologically advanced, but without good games it's rubbish..


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

ukimportz said:


> such as?


The only one that I can think of is the GT franchise...


----------



## ukimportz (Mar 23, 2007)

chunky206 said:


> Resident Evil, Silent Hill, Gran Turismo, SOCOM to name a few!
> 
> May be wrong but im pretty sure they are all PS3 exclusives


resident evil is now a joint release!!

silent hill is now a joint release aswell!!

so 2 exclusives 

halo, gears of war, gta iv (xtra online levels exclusive to the 360) forza 

probably more but can't be bothered to look!!


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

22 votes - PS3 to 13 - Xbox.

Im so confused lol


----------



## Simonez (Apr 14, 2008)

ps3 for me!


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

It has to be the 360 for me.

I have both and if I'm really honest, I only use the ps3 for blu-ray and thats it. The controller is far better on the 360, the online experience is far better and I'm sorry, any game that is multi format is simply better on the 360 in every way. Don't know why the ps3 is so difficult to program for but they cannot get the graphics to the same level as the 360. 

Add to that loads more games, more exclusives and its a no brainer. What does the ps3 have?? MGS and gran turismo?? 

I hate microsoft but they got it so right with the xbox. Ref reliability, they are as bad as each other, PS3 has laser issues, and disk jamming which very often occur.

The PS3 is great value but here you have a load of people voting for the one they went for, generally people who have both will plump for the 360.


----------



## ukimportz (Mar 23, 2007)

i had a 360 & ps3 the gaming on the 360 is miles better with selection of games and online play, but the blu ray is a nice touch on the ps3, any way i sold the ps3 & kept the 360 purely for the gaming & bought a samsung blu ray player from play.com :thumb:


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

ukimportz said:


> i had a 360 & ps3 the gaming on the 360 is miles better with selection of games and online play, but the blu ray is a nice touch on the ps3, any way i sold the ps3 & kept the 360 purely for the gaming & bought a samsung blu ray player from play.com :thumb:


Thats the thing, with blu ray players getting so cheap, sony will lose the people who were buying the ps3 purely because it was a cheap blu-ray player


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

a little quote from gamespot on fallout 3

"It's a shame, in light of these impressive design elements, that the PlayStation 3 version is shockingly inferior to the others from a technical perspective. Although the Xbox 360 and PC versions display the occasional visual oddity and bland texture, these nitpicks are easy to overlook. Sadly, the jagged edges, washed-out lighting, and slightly diminished draw distance of the PS3 release aren't so easy to dismiss. We also experienced a number of visual bugs on the PS3. Character faces disappeared several times, leaving only eyeballs and hair; limbs on robots went missing; some character models had an odd outline around them as if they were cel-shaded; and the day-to-night transition may cause odd streaks on the screen as you move the camera around. This version doesn't even offer trophies, whereas the Xbox 360 and PC versions offer Xbox Live/Windows Live achievements"

Its a great comparison site, they have done comparisons articles every 6 months on the major multiformat releases since the ps3 came out and out of 60 games so far, only one was superior on the ps3 and that was basically an old 360 game that was revamped.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Had an Xbox now have a PS3 - if you like your films then do it for the Blu-Ray


----------



## prodicalrookie (Sep 17, 2008)

Ive had both had 360 from the day it was release had 5 in the space of a year (3 red lights jobbie), ps3 is the better machine in the long term the online is as good, and a big bonus if you have a wifi connection you can acsess dw on it .


----------



## brightpinkstar (Jul 5, 2006)

I had a 360 since just after they came out, it's an excellent system with an array of games, just finished Fable 2(exclusive to xbox) amazing game! The controllers are well made, and I have never had any problems with the system (apart from my dog knocking it over and breaking it, but hardly the 360's fault!) My only disappointment that I have is that because mine is an early model it doesnt have an HDMI port, but now they do, they run quietly etc. Xbox live is great. On a downside, if you want your xbox to connect wireless you have to buy an adapter. And I guess you will already have a collection of games.

I have just bought a PS3, partly for the blu ray player and because we have a HD TV now, I have to say that so far the picture seems superior to the xbox, but then it is connected via a high quality HDMI cable. But so far I havent had much time to play with it as I am in the bad books with SWMBO for buying it! 

Overall I would say 360, particularly at the price they are now you cant go wrong. And also if you were to get a PS3 you may find your kids nick it! :lol:


----------



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

interesting, that the people here that have / had both consoles, tend to like the 360 better.


----------



## K600RYS (Feb 28, 2008)

I currently own a PS3 used to own a 360 elite. Sure the ps3 online is free but so it should be the servers are disgustingly bad, xbox online is 100 times better so i'm going back to xbox soon i think !


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

K600RYS said:


> I currently own a PS3 used to own a 360 elite. Sure the ps3 online is free but so it should be the servers are disgustingly bad, xbox online is 100 times better so i'm going back to xbox soon i think !


My online play is the only reason i play on the console. I have no interest in the solo game.

I pretty much stick to fifa and Cod online so if the ps3 is that bad then i must get an xbox for that reason alone...


----------



## wilson_let (Feb 11, 2007)

I have both the ps3 and the xbox 360.
I personally prefer the ps3, i play it a lot more and always enjoy it more than the xbox. There isnt much differance in the gaming when played HD. Xbox does have a slight advantage over the ps3 for online gaming, but the ps3 isnt far off. You have to remember that the xbox is at its best just now, but the ps3 still has a long way to go and is only going to get better and better.

Maybe im just biased as iv always been a playstation nut.


----------



## xyber (Jan 4, 2008)

wilson_let said:


> I have both the ps3 and the xbox 360.
> I personally prefer the ps3, i play it a lot more and always enjoy it more than the xbox. There isnt much differance in the gaming when played HD. Xbox does have a slight advantage over the ps3 for online gaming, but the ps3 isnt far off. You have to remember that the xbox is at its best just now, but the ps3 still has a long way to go and is only going to get better and better.
> 
> Maybe im just biased as iv always been a playstation nut.


Forgot that, when PS3 game developer get better and better at coding, the games and graphics will get even better

Just before PS3 came out, there was a game on PS2 called BLACK. It was easily as impressive on gameplay and graphics as anything on 360 at the time, so when the PS3 coding gets that sorted the games will be amazing.

Also, has anyone heard anything about the new HITMAN game? I miss slaughting everyone in site:devil: but not heard any firm details on its release apart from its definatly happening


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

xyber said:


> Forgot that, when PS3 game developer get better and better at coding, the games and graphics will get even better
> 
> Just before PS3 came out, there was a game on PS2 called BLACK. It was easily as impressive on gameplay and graphics as anything on 360 at the time, so when the PS3 coding gets that sorted the games will be amazing.
> 
> Also, has anyone heard anything about the new HITMAN game? I miss slaughting everyone in site:devil: but not heard any firm details on its release apart from its definatly happening


But there lies the next problem, by the time the ps3 approaches 360 quality of graphics, the next xbox will be out and there will be another huge difference between the ps3 and the new ms console. It will be 360 v's ps2 all over again and no contest.


----------



## wilson_let (Feb 11, 2007)

There is no major differance in the graphics just now though in my opinion. And its going to be a long time before another xbox is released im sure.


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

I'm a PS3 man myself but I'm losing faith ATM because of the online community the Xbox has, all my friends have 360's and have cod nights etc so I'm saving up the "little" money I get from washing cars to buy a 360 and then have both. So if the PS3 improves great and maybe one day they might actually release GT5!!:doublesho It was march now it's nearer the end of the year I think?

I do think the PS3 has massive potential but man I love Forza!


----------



## ukimportz (Mar 23, 2007)

i think there saving gt5 for this xmas now so they can bundle it with ps3's, looking forward to this game for the 360 hopefully a few on here will get it, should be good for online :thumb:

http://shop.gameplay.co.uk/webstore/productpage.asp?productcode=XT1406&title=race_pro&ref=HOMEPAGE


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

360 every time for me. Plus Halo 4 is out in the Autumn. Cannot wait!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wilson_let (Feb 11, 2007)

HC1001 said:


> I'm a PS3 man myself but I'm losing faith ATM because of the online community the Xbox has, all my friends have 360's and have cod nights etc so I'm saving up the "little" money I get from washing cars to buy a 360 and then have both. So if the PS3 improves great and maybe one day they might actually release GT5!!:doublesho It was march now it's nearer the end of the year I think?
> 
> I do think the PS3 has massive potential but man I love Forza!


Thats the only reason my xbox ever goes on, is if my friends are organising a cod or FIFA night. Apart from that it sits and collects dust while my ps3 keeps itself nice and warm


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

WRX Man if you already have an xbox then a PS3 will compliment it very well, naturally people have their favourites and I have mine but the only people who miss out are those who stick to one system purely to spite the other.

I have always been a PS3 fan but would have missed out on Forza 2, Gears of War if I had stuck solely to the PS3.

Sony's strategy at present is to release quality exclusives such as MGS4, Killzone2, Motorstorm 2, Socom, Little Big Planet, Resistance 2, Heavy rain, Infamous, God of War, Grand Turismo. 

Microsoft are going down the route of exclusive DLC for multiplatform games and as yet have a poor line up for 2009 exclusive wise.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

It sounds like you need both.

I've just switched from being a PC Gamer to a PS3 and so far I love it, but it does sound like the XBox has the better online experience, so I may get one of those too.

Does anyone think PSN is better than Live?


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

I sold my 360, got a PS3 which is great for Blu-Rays and the odd game. Just bought another 360 Elite though as I miss the online gaming of it. 

So.... just get both!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

RussZS said:


> Does anyone think PSN is better than Live?


In many ways they are exactly the same, you wouldn't know if you were playing cod5 on either system

However live does have better functionality as MS know a thing or two about networks! Things like friend invites, party system and invites to chat are more cohesive on live.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Is there any way to change the case on a 'non Elite' to black? Or, for the cost, does it make more sense to just get an Elite?

Also, are the newer 360's a bit quieter?


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

You could always just get a skin for it mate and a black front panel.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Xbox-360-Blac...14&_trkparms=72:1297|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

but you can get black cases yeah.


----------



## ukimportz (Mar 23, 2007)

sure is, includes the opening tool aswell

case:
http://www.consolesandgadgets.co.uk/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=2772

tbh i would just get an elite as it will have the bigger hard drive & black controller aswell :thumb:

the only mod i've done to mine is to swap the original fan to a green whisper fan, looks pretty cool lit up, easy to fit aswell.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks folks - I'll go Elite shopping very soon then.

Thank lordy my TV has 4 HDMI inputs!!


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Brazo said:


> WRX Man if you already have an xbox then a PS3 will compliment it very well, naturally people have their favourites and I have mine but the only people who miss out are those who stick to one system purely to spite the other.


agreed about the spite bit,but i would argue that a ps3 is to similair to the 360 to "compliment it" a better bet would be a ps3 /wii 360/wii imo.



Brazo said:


> Sony's strategy at present is to release quality exclusives such as MGS4, Killzone2, Motorstorm 2, Socom, Little Big Planet, Resistance 2, Heavy rain, Infamous, God of War, Grand Turismo.


the trouble is mgs4 was more movie than game (i adored the first one but its got beyond a joke now) killzone 2 is quite a while away,and after the first one im not sure where the sequel gets all the pre hype from.motorstorm 2 is fantastic,and its the one game i miss now im ps3less.socom :lol: its shocking.lbp was huge hype that failed to live upto expectations.


----------



## gmangt4 (Jun 15, 2008)

I have both consoles, also have FIFA and COD4/5 for both, I much prefer the online experience of XboxLive, much more user friendly and easier to have " gaming nights " with the 360, also you can install the games on the HDD which really brings the noise down on the 360, an elite is very handy due to the bigger HDD. The 360 controller is much more comfy to use for many hours of FIFA or COD, I had to buy these for my PS3 controllers to make COD online that bit easier on the hands. http://cgi.ebay.ie/PS3-Real-Trigger...14&_trkparms=72:1301|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

and these http://cgi.ebay.ie/PS3-PS2-Controll...14&_trkparms=72:1301|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

Both made a huge difference especially to COD when scoping.

The PS3 is a good allrounder, with bluray and wireless, but I much prefer wired connection for gaming, also the PS3 has had its issues too, primarily the BDOD, blu-ray of death as the xbox has the RROD.

Its hard to put into words but I prefer the 360 online, same as I prefer Corona to Beck's, offline there's little difference except the controller.

Also if your a car nut and like driving games, the PGR series and FORZA are very good, PGR being a bit repetative tho'.

Even thinking about getting one of these as the 360 controller is way better 
http://www.totalconsole.com/servlet/the-950/XCM-Cross-Battle-adapter/Detail

Sorry to bore you all but these things are like the PLASMA v LCD, PC v Console, etc, threads that are over the forums, its whatever suits you best is the best!


----------



## robsonj (Apr 14, 2007)

both!!, the ps3's the best for offline games but online the xbox's the best


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Both are good consoles in their own way, the 360 is better online than the PS3 but the PS3 is definitely the more modern console and has more media capabilities.

It will probably come down to the prices at the end of the day, the 360 is a much cheaper console to buy.

Here's a quick comparison between the two consoles and how much it would cost to get them online and capable of HD;

*XBox 360 60gb*
Console, 2 controllers, 3 games - £175
Wireless adapter - £60
12 months XBox Live Gold - £30
Total - £265

*PS3 80gb*
Console, 1 Blu Ray, 2 games - £300
Wireless headset - £20
HDMI or Component cable - £20
Total - £340

That's quite a difference, but then you have to remember that the PS3 is also a Blu Ray player, so it's a bargain really!


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

Lloyd71 said:


> Both are good consoles in their own way, the 360 is better online than the PS3 but the PS3 is definitely the more modern console and has more media capabilities.
> 
> It will probably come down to the prices at the end of the day, the 360 is a much cheaper console to buy.
> 
> ...


You dont need a wirless adapter, i have mine running via a wired connection and it is far better imo, providing your router is close to the xbox obviosly so that puts getting online with th 360 to £205, bargain :thumb:

If you want a games console to play games online (which is all i need) then the best option is the 360 with xbox live, yes you have to pay for live but it is definately worth it.


----------



## proper detailer (Jan 7, 2009)

iv got both mate xbox is great but iv had 3 of them and my PS3 iv had for years as i got mine from japan . ps3 best quailty console, xbox has got Forza 2 best driving game around depends what games you like to play but bothe are awsome machines


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

stupidmonkfish said:


> You dont need a wirless adapter, i have mine running via a wired connection and it is far better imo, providing your router is close to the xbox obviosly so that puts getting online with th 360 to £205, bargain :thumb:
> 
> If you want a games console to play games online (which is all i need) then the best option is the 360 with xbox live, yes you have to pay for live but it is definately worth it.


Yup, I've noticed that the PS3 keeps needing updates lately, and they take an absolute age to download whereas the 360 updates fly by, even the NXE download went quicker than my last PS3 update.

I must say though I've been playing my PS3 a lot more lately, especially Motorstorm Pacific Rift and Little Big Planet.


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

Thing to remember here is that the OP has stated he wants a games console for online gaming, not boring single player gaming and so the best option for that is the 360 hands down.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

stupidmonkfish said:


> Thing to remember here is that the OP has stated he wants a games console for online gaming, not boring single player gaming and so the best option for that is the 360 hands down.


Yup, without a doubt. If Pacific Rift were on the 360 I'd be set, but online Motorstorm is so far beyond awesome I can't help but love it.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

stupidmonkfish said:


> Thing to remember here is that the OP has stated he wants a games console for online gaming, not boring single player gaming and so the best option for that is the 360 hands down.


In your opinion yes but lets not forget the OP already has an xbox so its not really worth recommending one to him!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Lloyd71 said:


> Both are good consoles in their own way, the 360 is better online than the PS3 but the PS3 is definitely the more modern console and has more media capabilities.
> 
> It will probably come down to the prices at the end of the day, the 360 is a much cheaper console to buy.
> 
> ...


A HDMI cable can be had for £5, a headset for £10, also xbox needs a play and charge kit and a HDMI cable if you want to make the most of it. Also what about years 2, 3 etc of xbox live? Ultimatly they both weigh in at damn near the same prices!


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Brazo said:


> A HDMI cable can be had for £5, a headset for £10, also xbox needs a play and charge kit and a HDMI cable if you want to make the most of it. Also what about years 2, 3 etc of xbox live? Ultimatly they both weigh in at damn near the same prices!


Agreed. I don't think you can bring price in to it, as ultimately they will be roughly the same price in the lifetime assuming that you will be signed up to Live.

They are 2 different tools that do slightly different jobs, it is dependant on the job of which one you get.


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

Brazo said:


> In your opinion yes but lets not forget the OP already has an xbox so its not really worth recommending one to him!


In that case then this thread need not exist, this thread should be titled "i have an xbox, should i buy a PS3 aswell".


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Brazo said:


> A HDMI cable can be had for £5, a headset for £10, also xbox needs a play and charge kit and a HDMI cable if you want to make the most of it.


If you want to make the most of the PS3 you need to buy a decent headset too, not a £10 one. Even if you factor in the £5 and £10 prices there's still a £50 difference. As for paying for Live, you do have to but it definitely shows IMO. It's only £30 a year anyway, you can get almost 2 years of Live for the price difference of a PS3.

That said, the PS3 is far better value for money due to the features and the Blu Ray player. But IIRC that wasn't bought up in the original post. I've got 'em both anyway and I'm well happy with them both. :thumb:


----------



## RB320~067 (Apr 7, 2008)

my boys got an xbox360 and i run a ps3 games wise they're basically the same,build quality wise the ps3 is in a different league, xbox as over heating issues,its noisey and as for the price difference if the xbox had most of the features of the ps3 it would probably be more expensive(blu-ray,etc)and the ps3 is 10 times better looking


----------



## berger (Aug 13, 2008)

PS3 for me, dont have to worry about it blowing up either!


----------



## golf548 (Feb 27, 2008)

ps3 for me:thumb:


----------



## SkyJawa (Oct 16, 2006)

I loved the xbox but having an early one its so noisy the ps3 wins for me


----------

